# S.E. IA - IA-WTB Meyer C-8 Plow



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Like the title says, looking for a Meyer C-8 or 8 1/2 plow for the old style conventional mount style.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

William B. said:


> Like the title says, looking for a Meyer C-8 or 8 1/2 plow for the old style conventional mount style.


 I got one on a old junk truck, I'm afraid were a little to far away from each other, even if you were up for a road trip just don't seem feasible. Hit the junk yards in your area. When mine goes to the junk yard the plows going with it. Good luck


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

lol...i have one in the barn from the old beater truck too


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Bump


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

William B. said:


> Bump


 Could not find one at the junkyards? Check out sites like these. https://www.governmentauctions.org/aNoFeeAuctionSearch.asp?sState=IA#.W13sa9VKipo


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Here Craigslist usually has them, cheap.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Very very few auto junk yards in my area.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

William B. said:


> Very very few auto junk yards in my area.


 Yes here too. You may have to try the big cities close to you. Shoot I would give you a blade,


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

bump


----------

